# Destin Rocks



## perch jerker (Oct 2, 2007)

Going to be in Destin next weekend (2/24 - 2/25) and plan to fish the jetties. However, the forecast is calling for high winds which might make fishing tough. What are some other options around Destin? Any bridges that can be accessed to fish? Thanks.


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

they've been catching sheepies and reds at the destin bridge which is about 300 yards from the jetties


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

It depends on wind direction. With a north wind the jetty's will be good to fish, with a strong south wind and big swells you will probably get wet. Just park at the Destin bridge access on the West side of the bridge and find a good spot on the beach in the pass. Plenty of reds, sheeps, and maybe a flounder in there.


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

if there is a north wind and your considering fishing the jetties, just go to the okaloosa island pier. less work and they are tearing up bonito pomps and reds at the pier


----------



## perch jerker (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks. You guys Rock! Will report back.


----------

